# Choosing Computer+TV Speakers



## PinkFloydEffect (Nov 1, 2017)

I am looking for suggestions on a set of speakers for my computer desk that can also be used as stereo speakers for my TV, which will be mounted right above my computer monitors (minus the window as I am moving).

Currently I am using a set of garbage Genius speakers, the two bottom drivers work together pushing the same midbassy frequency where the top is geared towards typical midrange...so they are true 3-way speaks but they suck.

I don't need a surround-sound theatre setup for my TV just about anything stereo is better than the integrated speakers. The mounting location will not be perfect as I have to split the difference between head height when sitting at the desk in contrast to sitting on a couch in front of the desk. It is also an open concept room so the speakers will be used to listen to music from the kitchen as well (which would require higher mounting for standing height). Therefor they are going to end up likely flush with the bottom of the TV around chest height. I almost wonder if a good sound bar would make more sense, mounted between the monitors and TV?

I would prefer they are self-powered, this is an apartment so I do not need anything too powerful but using 2-way speakers and a separate mono woofer would be ideal to keep the wall mounted speakers as small as possible. I have looked into canadates such as Peachtree M24/25, AudioEngines, Kanto YUs and Klipsch R-41/51PM. Honestly a bit lost on what to go with!


----------



## gregerst22 (Dec 18, 2012)

I ordered these. I don't have them yet so I can give a review but they'll be delivered in the next day or two. On paper they checked off all the boxes for me. Great audiophile sound, form factor, inputs, DSP, etc.
Amazon.com: Vanatoo Transparent One Encore Powered Speakers (Black, Set of 2): Home Audio & Theater 
Transparent One Encore | Vanatoo 
Reviewers on youtube are very positive. They also make a smaller version Transparent Zero | Vanatoo


----------

